# Morning Barking



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When I let my dogs out in the morning at 7 am, of course Raina has lots of energy and wants to bark her greeting to the world. Pyrate has no bark due to scarring in his throat. I only let her out for a half hour at that time in the morning, long enough to eat, pee, poop, and smell the roses. During that half hour she barks for about 10-15 minutes. She then is brought inside until after 9 am to give everyone a break. She doesn't bark during the day as much when she is outside. This morning an old guy that lives down the way came over and told me that if I can't stop her barking "all the time" that something is going to be done - threatening calling the police. Now since she is only out there a short time and I don't let her go out and bark after 9 pm I believe I am managing a high drive dog the best I can for noise.I have tried a shock bark collar but all that did was rev her up more. When I sit out side with her I can stop the bark after a couple barks but I can't sit out side the whole half hour because I have to feed the cats, feed Pyrate, get dressed so that is the time she barks. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I'm supposed to do to keep her from barking early in the morning. She has to go out when I get up - dogs need to pee after all. What does anyone suggest. I will be gone part of today but I will read any and all suggestions when I get back this afternoon. Thank you in advance. :help:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to tell you but you are being inconsiderate of your neighbors. Not everyone has your hours and some people are trying to sleep at that time. I agree with the 'old guy' who has a right to HIS sleep. Maybe there is a sick person in his house or nearby (or even him) who needs to sleep when your dog is barking. I am surprised that you are so insensitive and selfish to not already know this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bark collar. may have to special order one online. go out with them and supervise. When barking starts, correct. you may have to go out with the barker on a leash for potty breaks and leash correct when barking starts. There is absolutely not reason for your dog to be barking unless there is an intruder in your home or they hear something suspicious. Not everyone has your hours and its extremely rude to allow your dog outside that early to for their time to do their business and then bark. I know there is a family behind me who's dog barks every single time he's outside. Which is at all hours. It wakes my kids up. It wakes me up. Its stressful and extremely annoying. My dogs start barking, they get brought right back inside and crated for a short time. Also it sounds like she needs way more exercise than she's getting. She shouldnt be given the chance to bark because once she's done doing her business and eating she should be brought back inside unless you're supervising and correcting.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Bark collars never did anything for my dogs. I think you need to alter your routine. You CAN get showered/dressed before letting the dog out, you can even take your breakfast outside with the dogs. You might have to get up earlier to do this & I know it is a PIA.

I am insanely fortunate in that I have the most dog tolerant neighborhood ever. If I didn't, I would be having my barky youngster on a line in the morning and controling her exhuberant vocalizations.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I am trying to be considerate in that I limit the amount of time she is outside and spend half of that time outside with her in the morning. I need to get dressed before sitting outside with her and I'm talking about throwing on a pair of jeans and a t-shirt, not makeup, jewelry etc as I don't wear make up and have no need for fancy clothing since I work at home. I have tried the bark collar routine.The charge only revs her up more. I am asking for other solutions, not more bark collar. I have tried using a spray bottle of water as well, but she loves water so not really a deterrent. I'm asking for other methods please.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> bark collar. may have to special order one online. go out with them and supervise. When barking starts, correct. you may have to go out with the barker on a leash for potty breaks and leash correct when barking starts. There is absolutely not reason for your dog to be barking unless there is an intruder in your home or they hear something suspicious. Not everyone has your hours and its extremely rude to allow your dog outside that early to for their time to do their business and then bark. I know there is a family behind me who's dog barks every single time he's outside. Which is at all hours. It wakes my kids up. It wakes me up. Its stressful and extremely annoying. My dogs start barking, they get brought right back inside and crated for a short time. Also it sounds like she needs way more exercise than she's getting. She shouldnt be given the chance to bark because once she's done doing her business and eating she should be brought back inside unless you're supervising and correcting.


*"I have tried a shock bark collar but all that did was rev her up more."*
It look like she has already tried the bark collar. unless your talking about a different one??


OP, my male max will bark when he first goes outside, but we are talking like one to 3 barks, like a "IM HERE ANYONE WHO IS IN MY YARD" lol but thats it, then its straight to doing his business. and they wake me up between 5:45 and 6:15am. 
I let them out while i am getting ready for work, so i understand what you mean. BUT i still agree with everyone. if you want this to stop (which apparently your not the only one) your gonna have to sacrifice some sleep, and correct him on leash i think.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Bark collars never did anything for my dogs. I think you need to alter your routine. You CAN get showered/dressed before letting the dog out, you can even take your breakfast outside with the dogs. You might have to get up earlier to do this & I know it is a PIA.
> 
> I am insanely fortunate in that I have the most dog tolerant neighborhood ever. If I didn't, I would be having my barky youngster on a line in the morning and controling her exhuberant vocalizations.


I don't shower in the morning or eat breakfast while she is outside. I feed the cats and Pyrate and her and throw on a pair of jeans and tshirt. I get up earlier than anyone else in my house to care for my animals and have no problems with getting up early. Her problem is that when I get up she wakes up and wants to go out. I have taken her out on a leash as well. She still barks but like I said before when I'm outside I can stop her barking.This is only a problem of 10-15 minutes. I want to teach her to not bark when she is off lead, that is what I'm asking. I should add that I am not the only dog owner in my neighborhood.There are many other dogs and I can hear them barking as well. I just don't complain about it. I think the other barking may be part of what sets her off.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tough one, because it sounds like the barking outside has become quite a habit at this point. You will have to go outside whenever Raina is out and redirect her when she starts barking. I think most neighbors are understanding about occasional barking if someone approaches the property, etc, but incessant barking is pretty annoying. Make sure she gets plenty of exercise and accompany her outside every time for now. Good luck!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Tough one, because it sounds like the barking outside has become quite a habit at this point. You will have to go outside whenever Raina is out and redirect her when she starts barking. I think most neighbors are understanding about occasional barking if someone approaches the property, etc, but incessant barking is pretty annoying. Make sure she gets plenty of exercise and accompany her outside every time for now. Good luck!


Thank you. She does get lots of exercise including walks every day, training time every day, play time in the yard every day, 3 classes per week, and once per week a treadmill session. I don't allow incessant barking at all. I don't leave my dogs outside if I'm not home. I just have this 10-15 minutes every morning that I can't seem to beat. I guess I'm just going to have to go back to the beginning and keep her on a lead in the am.


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

It is your responsibility to do exactly what you say you cannot - to sit outside, supervise her and interrupt/redirect when she starts to bark. Turning her out for a half an hour to bark is not good ownership. It may mean you have to adjust your schedule so that you are up a half hour earlier to get the other things done and then take her out for some time outside where you can provide the supervision you need to provide.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It doesn't take 30 minutes to take care of 'business'. My go out at 6:30a.m. for 5 minutes to do their business then back in the house until after 8:00 a.m. Most communities have a window in which excessive barking is not allowed (typically before 8 a.m. and after 9 or 10 pm).

I would suggest letting her take care of of business then bringing her back in for her meal and not letting her back out until after 8am


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

Having posted I see a reply you put up while I was posting - so disregard what you have already addressed.
It is wonderful that you are trying to figure this out. I would suggest doing just what you say you would like to do - to teach her not to bark while off lead. That, unfortunately, is going to mean finding some time, at least for now, where you can be out there with her to work on it. It is certainly not impossible, but is going to be - at the very least - inconvenient for a while. This may mean shortening her morning time to a length that you are able to accomodate being out with her until you have her at a better point in learning to settle and quiet. 
I understand the frustration of having other dogs barking -- I am surrounded by people who allow their dogs to bark day and night and it does make it difficult when you are trying to quiet your dog.
I do feel for you on this, I realize the first post may not have come across that way. 
I, myself, am one who does go out and spend 15-30 minutes with the dogs in the yard every morning (and did have to start getting up an hour earlier than my previous schedule) and I know it's a hassle. It allows me, though, to interrupt and re-direct them when they try to join in on the neighborhood bark-fest. Regardless of how the other neighbors choose to manage (or not manage - more to the point) their dogs is their issue, but I refuse to give in and become part of the problem.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Our lab had the barking issue in our old neighborhood, nothing worked, shock collar, leash correcting, crating (when he barked for a few), even just trying to keep him occupied with retrieve ect. Till we discovered the citronella bark collar, its more humane and don't ask me why but It worked wonders. And your dog smells citrus-y lol. You can pick them up for less than $40 now, just an option that worked for us when nothing else did. I mean i even spent two months outside every morning, correcting him and that didn't work but the citro collar did.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

what about an e collar? put it on him before you take him out and when he looks like he's gonna bark press the bottom to correct him. if you do use that route I'd advise you to find a trainer that knows how to use one to teach you how to use it properly  good luck!!

my BC/Aussie mix barks all the time when we're not home I have tried everything, running her every day till she's dead tired then another hour long walk in the evening, bark collar, toys to keep her occupied. nothings worked so far  I'm trying to crate train her so when we leave she's crated with a sheet over the crate, but I gotta get the dog room cleaned out before that can happen. if anyone has suggestions for that I'd appreciate it!!! she only does this when we're not home so it's hard to correct her for it


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

BOHICA Bay said:


> It is your responsibility to do exactly what you say you cannot - to sit outside, supervise her and interrupt/redirect when she starts to bark. Turning her out for a half an hour to bark is not good ownership. It may mean you have to adjust your schedule so that you are up a half hour earlier to get the other things done and then take her out for some time outside where you can provide the supervision you need to provide.


I do not let her bark for a half hour - she is outside for a half hour but barks for 10-15 minutes during that time, not continuously. I get up earlier than anyone else in my house as it is. If I get up she wakes up and needs to go out so getting up earlier is only going to make her want to go out earlier. I plan to take her out in the morning on a leash only and see how that works.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

BOHICA Bay said:


> Having posted I see a reply you put up while I was posting - so disregard what you have already addressed.
> It is wonderful that you are trying to figure this out. I would suggest doing just what you say you would like to do - to teach her not to bark while off lead. That, unfortunately, is going to mean finding some time, at least for now, where you can be out there with her to work on it. It is certainly not impossible, but is going to be - at the very least - inconvenient for a while. This may mean shortening her morning time to a length that you are able to accomodate being out with her until you have her at a better point in learning to settle and quiet.
> I understand the frustration of having other dogs barking -- I am surrounded by people who allow their dogs to bark day and night and it does make it difficult when you are trying to quiet your dog.
> I do feel for you on this, I realize the first post may not have come across that way.
> I, myself, am one who does go out and spend 15-30 minutes with the dogs in the yard every morning (and did have to start getting up an hour earlier than my previous schedule) and I know it's a hassle. It allows me, though, to interrupt and re-direct them when they try to join in on the neighborhood bark-fest. Regardless of how the other neighbors choose to manage (or not manage - more to the point) their dogs is their issue, but I refuse to give in and become part of the problem.


 So along the lines of eventually teaching her to not bark when off lead - should I keep her on lead first and come up with a shush command, then try it off lead. I do try to redirect her but when she gets really fired up (off lead) redirecting her is harder. I do spend a lot of time outside with her. It's just the 10 minutes it takes to feed the cats and get dressed that she barks first thing.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> It doesn't take 30 minutes to take care of 'business'. My go out at 6:30a.m. for 5 minutes to do their business then back in the house until after 8:00 a.m. Most communities have a window in which excessive barking is not allowed (typically before 8 a.m. and after 9 or 10 pm).
> 
> I would suggest letting her take care of of business then bringing her back in for her meal and not letting her back out until after 8am


 I would actually then have to feed her later because she has to go as soon as she eats. That is her body schedule. It seems like the food intake promotes the poop time. Our little island doesn't have any type of dog noise ordinance, just construction noise. The person that insinuated someone would go to the police hasn't lived here long and doesn't realize we have no ordinance so the police would not do anything. It's not the police I'm worried about. I want my neighbors to have peace and I'm trying to find a way to make that happen. :blush:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> what about an e collar? put it on him before you take him out and when he looks like he's gonna bark press the bottom to correct him. if you do use that route I'd advise you to find a trainer that knows how to use one to teach you how to use it properly  good luck!!
> 
> my BC/Aussie mix barks all the time when we're not home I have tried everything, running her every day till she's dead tired then another hour long walk in the evening, bark collar, toys to keep her occupied. nothings worked so far  I'm trying to crate train her so when we leave she's crated with a sheet over the crate, but I gotta get the dog room cleaned out before that can happen. if anyone has suggestions for that I'd appreciate it!!! she only does this when we're not home so it's hard to correct her for it


I tried the bark collar first. All it did was rev her up even on the highest setting so I discontinued it. I did use a trainer. She is also long haired and fuzzy around her neck so even the longer prongs on the collar didn't really hit her hard and I didn't want to shave a place on her neck. I feel for you on trying to wear out a BC/Aussie mix. They have tons of energy. I use a sheet over my folding crate when we go to trials and it seems to work well. Not sure how that would work at home though. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

At 7am, put a leash on her, walk her out, spend 3-5 minutes to let her pee and hush her if she barks, and take her back inside. Crate her while you do your thing (get dressed etc).

She can go out for longer periods later and bark if she must for 10 minutes, but 7am is just too early for that. Usually there are noise laws in a city so the neighbor may be able to get you a citation and a fine for barking before 8am or whatever their rule is.

An aside, I had a very sick (i.e., critically ill) child for several months, and the neighbors would put their dogs out early in the morning and the barking would wake my child, distress her and cause her to need extra care and even sometimes medication. So try to understand that the neighbor may have medical reasons for not wanting to hear the barking so early.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you tried utilizing your training that you provide to her (classes) along with teaching her a command to stop barking? Does she ever get vocal when you go to classes? 

We have lots of dogs in our area. When they start barking, my dogs will start barking. I can holler at them from any place they can hear me, "Enough!" and they will quit. Admittedly, my mini doxie will start back up quickly, but she is the newest member, and is quickly turned on. So we are still working with her. 

I have to say, that there are times when they won't listen to me - like when I've turned the horses out from one pasture and they are thundering towards the barn - I won't set them up to fail, as I can't reinforce the command at the moment. But as soon as the horses are up, I can holler, "Enough!" and they'll all quit. If they don't, I'll stomp up from the barn and crate them (not the Golden, he is always good). They get a time out. 

You have to be vigilant 100%. Even set a goal - for one month, turn you pup out, and wait till it begins it's mad barking spree- reinforce at that moment. Don't wait till she's been barking for 15 minutes. Give the same command every time, hush, enough, quit..what ever it is. But you've got to use the same one. Like you wouldn't say, "Will you please for the love of God sit now for me?" when you were teaching her to sit. But you might say "FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT'S HOLY, SHUT UP!" Can't do that, means nothing to her.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Like you wouldn't say, "Will you please for the love of God sit now for me?" when you were teaching her to sit.


Oh really? Could you please share that with the folks who were in the waiting room with me at the vet this morning?? LOL


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> I tried the bark collar first. All it did was rev her up even on the highest setting so I discontinued it. I did use a trainer. She is also long haired and fuzzy around her neck so even the longer prongs on the collar didn't really hit her hard and I didn't want to shave a place on her neck. I feel for you on trying to wear out a BC/Aussie mix. They have tons of energy. I use a sheet over my folding crate when we go to trials and it seems to work well. Not sure how that would work at home though. Good luck to you as well.


hum then I dunno what to do. I'd just let her out for five minutes then bring her back in. 

my BC/Aussie mix will be 13 this year so wearing her out isn't too bad


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Oh really? Could you please share that with the folks who were in the waiting room with me at the vet this morning?? LOL


 
Ah, but look closer...I said *teaching *her to sit. We've all gone through the _*begging*_ her/him to sit from time to time  ! Not to mention the begging them to _*stop*_ sitting...like on your legs when you are trying to sleep!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> At 7am, put a leash on her, walk her out, spend 3-5 minutes to let her pee and hush her if she barks, and take her back inside. Crate her while you do your thing (get dressed etc).
> 
> She can go out for longer periods later and bark if she must for 10 minutes, but 7am is just too early for that. Usually there are noise laws in a city so the neighbor may be able to get you a citation and a fine for barking before 8am or whatever their rule is.
> 
> An aside, I had a very sick (i.e., critically ill) child for several months, and the neighbors would put their dogs out early in the morning and the barking would wake my child, distress her and cause her to need extra care and even sometimes medication. So try to understand that the neighbor may have medical reasons for not wanting to hear the barking so early.


I do understand that others have the right to quiet. I am not a bad person. I just want help to teach her not to bark. I am planning the leashed only freedom in the morning to start tomorrow but that isn't the entire answer I need. I need to figure out how to teach her. I have been trying using different commands for different things. The problem is that I have a husband that works against me. If I get her to listen to a command he misuses it on purpose and that confuses the situation. I have asked him not to that but he is an alcoholic and not all that reasonable at all times. I am dealing with more than one situation and I do understand that others do as well. There is no dog noise law on our island but that isn't my concern. I want to be a good neighbor since I have lived in the same spot since 1977 and we have lived in the neighborhood since before most of the houses were even built. I do care about others peace.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

"You have to be vigilant 100%. Even set a goal - for one month, turn you pup out, and wait till it begins it's mad barking spree- reinforce at that moment. Don't wait till she's been barking for 15 minutes. Give the same command every time, hush, enough, quit..what ever it is. But you've got to use the same one. Like you wouldn't say, "Will you please for the love of God sit now for me?" when you were teaching her to sit. But you might say "FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT'S HOLY, SHUT UP!" Can't do that, means nothing to her."]

I agree and I think setting a goal of one month is a good idea. She doesn't bark at class or most of the time when she is on lead. I had to LOL at your last part though. I do give one word commands but I have seen people giving whole sentences like that expecting the dog to understand.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The problem with trying to teach a dog to quit barking (or actually NOT to bark) is that it is counterintuitive (?) - Barking is self rewarding behavior in dogs! Like many humans, they enjoy the sound of their own voices! Another thing - you have a GSD. (aka barky dog). You have a better chance of teaching a dog not to bark (to quit barking rather) if you teach it to bark on command first.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning update folks! Let Pyrate out, fed the cats, got dressed, then took Raina out on a leash. She got her food, water, pee time, for 15 minutes then I brought her back in. She was confused but there was no barking for anyone to complain about. At 9 am I will let her back out when she is allowed to bark without annoying anyone. Note, she usually doesn't bark much during the day. I also polled all my neighbors. The only one that had any problem was the guy that came to my door and I found out that one by one he has annoyed his neighbors on his street so much that no one there likes him any more. He lives on the opposite street from me so his back yard is on the same canal as my backyard. He complained to the police about every little thing every one on his street did until the point came that the police now have him on a list they keep of trouble makers. He chopped down his next door neighbors palm trees - 6 of them - because they were causing shade in his yard. He turned in the lady across the street from him because she was babysitting her daughters and daughter's friends kids one day when they went shopping. He killed his other neighbor's pet chickens because they got loose and scratched in his yard. He did $500 damage to a lady's car because he felt she drove through the neighborhood too fast -they had him arrested and he still has to go to court to find out what is going to happen. Now I know where his head was at yesterday but that isn't going to change me keeping my dog quiet. She was good this morning and I will continue to try to train her to be quiet. Of course she never was a barker while on the leash so not sure how much training is happening here. I do realize I have a high drive working lines girl with lots of energy and "bark" and I know GSD's bark. I think I can control it with lots of work. :hug:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> The problem with trying to teach a dog to quit barking (or actually NOT to bark) is that it is counterintuitive (?) - Barking is self rewarding behavior in dogs! Like many humans, they enjoy the sound of their own voices! Another thing - you have a GSD. (aka barky dog). You have a better chance of teaching a dog not to bark (to quit barking rather) if you teach it to bark on command first.


On this note, Raina is the only dog I have ever had that I haven't been able to teach "speak" to. Maybe if I was speaking in German it would help. LOL!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow- that guy sounds like a whacko! I would be worried that he would try to do something to your dogs. I don't want to alarm you, but he has shown that he will take matters into his own hands if his twisted mind decides something is a problem.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Wow- that guy sounds like a whacko! I would be worried that he would try to do something to your dogs. I don't want to alarm you, but he has shown that he will take matters into his own hands if his twisted mind decides something is a problem.


I totally agree. I am in the habit of watching my dogs pretty closely due to another crazy guy that threatened to pepper spray my dogs through the fence because he was afraid of big dogs. There is a lot more to that story but he moved to another state awhile after I turned him in to the sheriff for the threat. I believe he pepper sprayed Pyrate one day which caused him to lose his sight in his left eye but I have no proof. Anyway if it's not one crazy it's another it seems. Our little island used to be so friendly and now people are all cranky and crazy, not fitting into our island lifestyle at all. Believe me,I will protect my dogs from crazy people.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought an expensive Shock Collar for my kelpie as she used to bark all day long when I left her in the yard . One day she jumped the fence and when she was found and handed in to the rangers apparently there was no collar ! I guess someone thought it was cruel. Swines.


----------

